# visa extension payments



## skylineowl (Nov 21, 2014)

why oh why dont the immigration department allow credit card payments for after 59 day stay and the new long stay visa of 6 months, safer and more practical, i'm interested to know other peoples view on this? it would make it a lot less painful than handing over cash


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

skylineowl said:


> why oh why dont the immigration department allow credit card payments for after 59 day stay and the new long stay visa of 6 months, safer and more practical, i'm interested to know other peoples view on this? it would make it a lot less painful than handing over cash


In Philippines cash is the norm, including Robbers robbers stalking banks as they know those coming out should have loads of cash 

Once I went to get a refund in a hospital and they paid me in full, all 120,000 peso, in 500 peso notes and they insisted I count it in front of them.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's also a lot easier to skim from the top of a wad of cash than skim a credit card.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> It's also a lot easier to skim from the top of a wad of cash than skim a credit card.


Makes me recall the base strike at Clark in the 80s. All the concessions and stores on base suddenly started making a ton of money.


----------



## skylineowl (Nov 21, 2014)

Gary D as meatloaf so eloquently sang 'you took the words right out of mouth' no response from immigrationPH either!


----------

